# help with removing stock radio



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

please can somebody help me step by step how to remove the stock radio from 2002 sentra please help


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Online I would start with http://www.carstereohelp.com. If that doesn't have what you're looking for, do what I did (for my '93) - go to a search engine and type in "2002 Nissan Sentra Stereo" and it may come up with something.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

or check the www.b15sentra.net that's all B15's


----------

